

Web Standards for E-books - tgerhard
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/ebookstandards/

======
dpapathanasiou
It's a good article overall, but fails to mention Sigil
(<http://code.google.com/p/sigil/>) as an alternative to Adobe's InDesign and
Thinkubator (disclaimer: I am a contributor to the Sigil project).

Sigil is a free and open source WYSIWYG epub editor which runs on Mac,
Windows, and Linux.

